Ask HN: How to get a part-time job? - quotz
======
anotheryou
start full time, than ask your boss. At least down to 4 days/week is often
easy that way.

so far the only easy career-friendly option I found.

Maybe freelancing can work, but that's something else all together. Maybe you
can find a startup with limited funds.

If you need some encouragement: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2019/05/09/part-
time-software-d...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2019/05/09/part-time-
software-developer/) (also pushing his 50 bucks book about the topic, but
maybe it's even worth it, idk...)

~~~
quotz
Thanks kind stranger!

